# pimples



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

My nephew Gus who is a black lab hs developed pimples on his chin. They burst when he plays with his brother, or when he scratches himself. Any ideas on how to clear these up? He's kibble fed eating TOTW. Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I really don't know. 

Might be some sort of allergy.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

plastic bowls?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Use only stainless steel bowls for food and water


----------



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the replys. He is using only stainless, but they are in a plastic feeder. Do you think the plastic feeder could be causing it?
He's getting ready to be transitioned to Acana from TOTW in hopes that it helps alleviate some of the issue. 
I'll see if I can have him fed away from the plastic bowl holder/feeder and see if that helps. I had another friend mention that before but I forgot the feeder is plastic.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

does the plastic touch where the pimples are? if yes, then yes, it could be the plastic.


----------



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm honestly not sure. I only see him about once per month. I passed the info along though, and his owner is going to try feeding him away from the plastic feeder for a few weeks and see if it helps.


----------

